# S1156 Mainboard von Zotac und ECS mit H55 Chipsatz im mITX Format



## Poulton (7. Januar 2010)

Zotac hat das H55-ITX Wifi mit PCIex16 Slot auf seiner Seite gelistet. Leider ist der Sockel etwas seltsam platziert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ECS hat das H55H-I angekündigt.
Leider noch ohne Bild und somit noch nicht ersichtlich ob es mit einem PCIex16 Slot kommt.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (7. Januar 2010)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus, aber wofür 6 sata anschlüsse? in den meisten itx-cases is gerade so platz für 3 sata geräte Oo? also mir gefällt das Dfi Lanparty wesentlich besser


----------



## Spartaner25 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher das diese Mainboard sinnvoller ist als jenes von DFI,
da man:

1. Hier durch denn H55-Chipsatz eine nahezu integrierte Grafik hat und denn  
    PCIx16 anderweitig nutzen kann (Sound,TV-Karte(Ja, ich weiss, dass
    es kaum welche für denn PCIx16 Slot gibt)).              

2. Wlan welches man nicht erst per USB einstecken muss.

3. 6 S-ATA, wofür man die auch immer brauchen kann.

​


----------



## Explosiv (7. Januar 2010)

Spartaner25 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das diese Mainboard sinnvoller ist als jenes von DFI,
> ​



Wer sagt denn das DFI demnächst nicht auch ein mITX mit H55-Chipsatz rausbringen wird   ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## emperator (8. Januar 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> ... Leider ist der Sockel etwas seltsam platziert.


Das wird sicher Probleme mit vielen CPU-Kühler und Steckkarten im PCIéx16 Slot geben. Sieht mir nicht sehr durchdacht aus diese Platzierung!


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2010)

Jetzt brauchs von Intel nur noch brauchbare CPUs für ein miniITX System, denn das was momentan an Core i3 und Corei5 mit integrierter Grafik auf dem Markt sind kannst du vergessen für Sowas. Hier brauch es etwas in Richtung 45W bis max 65W TDP.

Aus dem Grund: Kleine kompakte ITX Systeme entweder Via Epia oder AMD mit 45W TDP und 785G Chipsatz.


----------



## Poulton (8. Januar 2010)

Auf der ECS Seite ist jetzt auch das H55H-I gelistet. 
Laut folgender Angabe scheint es aber nicht für die Quadcore i5/i7 freigegeben zu sein:


> _LGA1156 socket for latest new Core i5/Core i3 Clarkdale high-end desktop processors_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist auch hier der CPU Sockel nicht gerade günstig platziert.

€: Intel führt sein DH57JG ebenfalls auf der CES vor: Klick mich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (8. Januar 2010)

Vom aufbau nehmen die sich ja gar nichts.
Frag mich grad ob da eine Intel-Spezifikation ist.

Aber eigend lich macht der Aufbau doch schon sinn.

EDIT: Paint Skizze da!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. Januar 2010)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Vom aufbau nehmen die sich ja gar nichts.
> Frag mich grad ob da eine Intel-Spezifikation ist.
> 
> Aber eigend lich macht der Aufbau doch schon sinn.
> ...




Das ist ja eine sehr schöne Skizze aber genau so läuft es doch bei jedem anderen Mainboard auch, nur dass es hier einfach nur behindert ist da die cpu direkt neben der graka sitzt (hitze etc)


----------



## Masterwana (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn jetzt der sockel und die SB ihre Plätze tauschen würden, müssten die Datenleitungen der SB unter den RAM-Leitungen her geführt werden.
Was die Kosten erhöhen würde.

Klar der Sockel könnte gerne noch ein wenig nach oben wandern.


----------



## iGreggy (8. Januar 2010)

Ich denke Zotac und DFI setzten bewusst auf den Core i Sockel. Es scheint ja im Moment der Trend zu sein das Gamer versuchen die reinsten Zucht-Monster in so ein kleines Teil zu bekommen (hier war doch auch irgendwo ein Thread zu sowas). Und Silverstone/Lian Li bringen ja extra neue Gehäuse mit mehr Tiefe für lange Grafikkarten. Es muss ne größere Sockelauswahl her. Ich glaub gerade für viele Durchschnittshaushalte lässt sich so ein toller Allrounder PC kreieren. Für die Mutter meiner Freundin strebe ich so einen an.


----------



## Ahab (9. Januar 2010)

Also das Layout des Zotac ist etwas...ömm... schwierig.  Aber egal, es werden immer mehr das find ich cool! Hoffentlich gibts bald mal ein paar Lösungen mit Sockel AM3.


----------



## Poulton (26. Januar 2010)

Im Google Preisvergleich ist mittlerweile das Intel DH57JG gelistet. Ein Review ist mittlerweile auf cartft im PDF Format verfügbar + Video.

Das Zotac H55 ITX Wifi ist sowohl bei Geizhals als auch bei Google gelistet und ein Sammelthread existiert mittlerweile im Hardwareluxx Forum.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. Januar 2010)

Spartaner25 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das diese Mainboard sinnvoller ist als jenes von DFI,
> da man:
> 
> 1. Hier durch denn H55-Chipsatz eine nahezu integrierte Grafik hat und denn
> ...



Eigendlich schon, man kann PCI-E 1x Karten ja auch in den 16x Slot stecken.
Der 16x ist abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (26. Januar 2010)

iGreggy schrieb:


> Ich denke Zotac und DFI setzten bewusst auf den Core i Sockel. Es scheint ja im Moment der Trend zu sein das Gamer versuchen die reinsten Zucht-Monster in so ein kleines Teil zu bekommen (hier war doch auch irgendwo ein Thread zu sowas). Und Silverstone/Lian Li bringen ja extra neue Gehäuse mit mehr Tiefe für lange Grafikkarten. Es muss ne größere Sockelauswahl her. Ich glaub gerade für viele Durchschnittshaushalte lässt sich so ein toller Allrounder PC kreieren. Für die Mutter meiner Freundin strebe ich so einen an.



Ja ich besitze einen mini-monster pc  gibt auch n tagebuch^^


----------

